# Happy Hoof Question



## Mancha (6 March 2012)

For those that feed Happy Hoof, how much do you give per feed/per day? In terms of scoops? I've been giving my pony about half a stubbs scoop per day along with speedi beet as i had some left over to use up. I am now wishing i had not thrown the packaging away as i'm not sure how much i should feed a day now i am feeding just Happy Hoof. 
Pony is 14.2 lw cob type, good doer lives out in quite a bare paddock at the moment with a couple of small slices of hay a day. Although he has not had laminitis before i am always wary of it and i have deliberately let him drop some weight towards the end of the winter in preparation for spring! Can it be fed in larger amounts for bulk, or is it only fed in small amounts?

Any thoughts welcomed


----------



## wellsat (6 March 2012)

You could feed it in pretty large quantities without doing any harm but personally I'd rather feed hay and then a small handful of chaff with a vit and min supplement in it.


----------



## Penny Less (6 March 2012)

Im currently feeding a shettie with no teeth about 4lb a day as she cant eat hay, doesnt seem to do her any harm


----------



## Mancha (7 March 2012)

I feed happy hoof as it already has nutrients added to it, and my horse is already having hay!


----------



## TGM (7 March 2012)

Spillers recommend 3kg per day for a 15hh cob, so just a bit bigger than yours - this would equal about 6 stubbs scoops!  (A scoop usually weighing about 500g of chaff-type feed). This amount would give the full amount of vit/mins that the manufacturer intends.

However, personally I think that is a lot to feed a good doer and a rather expensive habit to boot!  Better to do as the poster above suggests and just give a handful of chaff (or Happy Hoof) with whatever vit/min supplement suits your horse's needs.


----------



## Mancha (7 March 2012)

Blimey that is alot! With hay at almost £8 a bale, price doesn't really come into it, either way it's pricey!

Thanks


----------



## LCH611 (7 March 2012)

you should probably also be aware that it has molasses in it as far as I know


----------



## pansy (7 March 2012)

Mancha said:



			Blimey that is alot! With hay at almost £8 a bale, price doesn't really come into it, either way it's pricey!

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Thats very expensive - whereabouts are you I am only paying £4 a bale delivered - thats in the West Midlands x


----------



## Mancha (7 March 2012)

Oxfordshire  I was getting it at 4 a bale until that person ran out, next available supplier is just under 8! I cannot transport or store large bales so limited to small bales which work out pricey, especially when said pony tramples through it and wees in it!! 
I don't plan to feed hay for much longer anyway, as soon as the grass starts coming through he won't eat it, so the happy hoof is just fed as a token feed to mix meds into and to try and get some vits and minerals into him.


----------

